# Solved: Google Chromebook



## dandxg (Feb 22, 2007)

Does anyone have one? Do you like it? Likes and dislikes please? 

If I understand it is basically a cloud based computer only correct? If I need to run windows then I have to run VM ware or some virtualization no? I know Google has done a great job with "Microsoft Like" apps, google spreed sheets and such, but the features are lacking compared to Office.

I can't wait until Google overtakes windoze completely, but it will be a few more years.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Yes, it's cloud-based computing. No, you cannot run Windows in a virtualized app. Chromebook's don't run a full operating system. You just have a browser. That's it. You have Google Docs.


----------



## dandxg (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks DH


----------

